# Illicit Encounters - website for married people seeking an affair



## eveshooter (24 May 2009)

Last week I found out my husband had been using this website. I thought we were blissfully happy but obviously not. He has always had trouble with his self esteem and could be insecure about me and himself. He said he had been unhappy but instead of talking to me he has carried on "pretending" nothing was wrong and used this website to chat to and (although he is still denying it) meet women to boost his ego and make his life more "exciting". We have now split up and I am completely devasted and broken.

Obviously, I have been looking at this website and I am shocked and disgusted that such a thing exists. I think he would have probably eventually done something anyway but this site is so easy and secretive it gives someone a cowards way out. He said he felt I didn't give him enough attention (but we were always kissing, cuddling and intimate) and I loved him with all my heart. Instead of trying to make our marriage better he was an idiot and has wrecked both our lives.

Sorry to go on and on but I was just wondering if others had heard of this site and what people thought of it / their experiences.

I'm heartbroken. XXX


----------



## PapaFrita (24 May 2009)

How awful and rubbish for you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I've never heard of such a website, but I'm not entirely surprised one exists. I also think you're likely to get lots more responses if you post this in Soapbox.


----------



## Cliqmo (24 May 2009)

What a shocker for you!! I'm sure life seems really terrible at the moment but I promise this sort of thing happens more often (and to more people) than it should, soon enough you will be able to dust yourself off and realise you are better off without him. Hugs and best wishes for the meantime though


----------



## Bowen4Horses (24 May 2009)

what a horrible, horrible thing to discover. and i think the website is morally wrong. really bl**dy wrong. it makes my blood boil. 

poor you. i imagine you're completely devastated. but... in time it will be a blessing because you will find someone who won't feel the need to make their life more exciting in such a devastating way. 

i hope you're surrounded by supportive and loveing friends who will help you through this. xxx


----------



## SJFAN (24 May 2009)

You have my sympathy and I hope you'll find a way through this - better post in New Lounge though.  The existence of this trouble-making website is not news as such.


----------



## eveshooter (24 May 2009)

Thanks for kind words. I have no idea how to move this to New Lounge though, do I just post it again??

Friends and family have been wonderful. I'm in total shock still though. Although we have only been married 4 years we have been together since I was 18 - a massive total of 16 years. I feel like he has stolen those years from me. I can't believe it really.

Cheers again. XXX


----------



## jacks_mum (26 May 2009)

I found my husband of 19 years had been doing the same thing but through the online game World of Warcraft in November last year. At my suggestion he removed himself from our house. I have now left the house, moved many miles away and started life again. You have my heartfelt sympathies. Life will get better, I and others on here are proof of that. Get yourself a positive mental attitude and tackle life head on and you will be fine. I know you are hurting so dreadfully at the moment and send you my biggest hugs.


----------



## Quadro (30 May 2009)

its terrible and it is the society that we live in im afraid!!!! but im so sorry for you and jacks_mum (world of warcraft???? blimey i thought they just played about as wizards and such anD it was a bit *geeky* didnt realise things went that far!!!!) but you will get through it neither of you should be with some1 who would tthat to you!!! best wishes to you both xxx


----------



## asbo (30 May 2009)

heard of this site before, its just wrong on sooooo many levels 
	
	
		
		
	


	









huge huge hugs to you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Puppy (31 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
better post in New Lounge though.  The existence of this trouble-making website is not news as such. 

[/ QUOTE ]

New lounge is for horse talk, non horsey talk is for soapbox.


----------



## Fizzimyst (31 May 2009)

QR

I posted a thread about this in soapbox. I got an email from them

Its disgusting


----------

